# Automatisch vektorisierte Datei bearbeiten



## Meho (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe eine Zeichnung von Gebäuden, die eingescannt wurde und jetzt als jpg Datei in meinem Illustrator (cs4) vorliegt. Ich lassen diese in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln, über „Live Trace“ ->“Make and Expand“. In den Option stelle ich das für mich passend ein.
FUNKTIONIERT. Jetzt möchte ich jedoch Teile dieses komplett vektorisierten Bildes bearbeiten. Zum Beispiel möchte ich auf das Mauerwerk oder dem Dach Effekte anwenden um ein möglicht ansehnliches Bild mit “Texturen“  zu bekommen. 

Mein Problem: 

Ich bekomme die einzelnen Sachen (Dach, Mauer, Weg) nicht einzeln markiert, es markiert immer das halbe Bild bzw. mehr als ich es will und wenn ich mal etwas allein habe, dann kann ich nicht auf das Selektierte den Effekt anwenden sondern wieder nur auf das gesamt Bild. Da das Bild seinen „Freihandstyle“ nicht verlieren soll, möchte ich die Linien nicht nachzeichnen oder ergänzen, ich will nur die Flächen mit Effekten versehen.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten

Gruß Meho


----------



## ink (20. Mai 2009)

Moin
Illustrator fasst beim "Live Trace" Pfade gleicher Farbe zusammen, so dass ein gesamter geschlossener Pfad entsteht und keine einzelnen kleinen Pfade.

Dies lässt sich, meiner Erfahrung nach, nicht ändern.
Wenn sie farbig ist, kann man die Gruppierung aufheben und hat die einzeln anklickbaren Flächen. (wenn sie eben nicht zusammenhängen )

Entweder musst du sie einzeln herrausschneiden oder du musst es wirklich nachzeichnen.

mfg


----------



## Meho (20. Mai 2009)

Ehmm das sind keine Optionen für mich! Sorry die Antwort hilft gar nicht :-(

Wenn ich einen bestimmten Ausschnitt selektiert habe, muss ich den doch irgendwie mit einem Objekt füllen können, auf was ich dann den Effekt anwenden kann. Geht so was ?

gruß meho


----------



## smileyml (20. Mai 2009)

Naja, die Antwort stellt aber nunmal die Tatsachen dar?!

Du kannst alternativ deine vektoriesierte Zeichnung auf einer eigenen Eben sperren. Dabei sollte sie idealerweise nur aus den Strichen bestehen, das heißt, dass du auch die weißen Flächen, die beim automatischen Vektorisieren entstehen entfernst.

Dein wirkliches Ziel "Effekte anzuwenden" ist leider etwas dürftig beschrieben, wodurch man auch nur mit recht allgemeinen Tipps versuchen kann zu helfen.
Mein Idee wäre vielleicht unter die bereits gesperrte Ebene neue Elemente dort zu zeichnen, wo du sie benötigst um deine Effelkte anzuwenden. Prinzipiell halte ich deine Herangehensweise für das Erstellen solcher Zeichnungen für ungewöhnlich.
Ansonsten ist es, wie bereits erwähnt noch möglich bestehende "große" Pfade zu zerschneiden.

Zu "Objekt füllen" fällt mir neben dem Nachzeichnen noch das interaktive Malen ein.


Mehr rumraten um dir zu helfen ist leider nicht möglich.
Grüße Marco


----------

